# B-Stinger?



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

Are the B-Stinger adjustable offset mounts available yet? If so, are they only available from B-Stinger, or where are you all getting them from? How much are they? Are they available in silver, or just black?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

They are shipping.....I am pretty sure that you can only get them from B-Stinger right now. 

Mine should be here any day if it isn't already at work waiting for me.....I don't know if it is black or not....I think it is.

Last I talked to Blair about them the anodizing and machine guy went over board on some black ones so I don't know which color I got....I wanted a black but said I needed one ASAP so I would take silver if it was going to be a wait on the black ones. Silver is the standard color though I think.

Price :noidea: don't know yet.....I just said I want one ...the cost didn't really matter to me


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*waiting for mine too*

I wish they'd hurry up and ship them. I've been patiently waiting too.


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*B-Stinger*

Has anyone have a picture off the B-Stinger Adjustable Offset Side Mount Bracket


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Price :noidea: don't know yet.....I just said I want one ...the cost didn't really matter to me


Found you a Sugar Momma with some deep pockets did you? :becky:


----------



## Bow Kill (Feb 19, 2008)

You can get them from Spot Hogg.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Jay look into the riser mount side bar attachment that AEP makes. It lets you put the side bar down lower on the riser so it is out of the way. It also allows you to use less weight, and get the same feel.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*ttt*

Yeah, I have had them before. I like the Doinker AOSM, better than them. The Doinker is much stiffer, and more solid than the AEP! But the Stinger is supposed to be better than the Doinker? It also appears that the Stingers are working better up higher??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> Jay look into the riser mount side bar attachment that AEP makes. It lets you put the side bar down lower on the riser so it is out of the way. It also allows you to use less weight, and get the same feel.


That thing is a great idea...but like Jay said....not sturdy. You stick a rod on there with some weight on it and that thing is going to go to pieces. 

I used to like my rod down there also....but I used to use a Vibracheck coupler....I shouldn't have sold the ones I had because nobody else makes one that is worth a damn in comparison for mounting on the side of the riser..... But with the B-Stingers I get a better feel mounting to the front or rear stab holes then down low. 

I really want to be able to mount the new block to the rear hole so I can dump the QD...hate those things ukey:
Plus I don't want or like a super light bow. I am actually shooting more weight now then I did this past year....even on the longer rod. I shot 3 or 4 on the front all year. Now I am up to 5.....and would like to be up to at least 6 on the front. I like the way the bow feels with more weight...but right now it is just a touch too much...but I am working on it


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

sues said:


> Has anyone have a picture off the B-Stinger Adjustable Offset Side Mount Bracket


There are pics of it in my review thread in the gen forum....I am not sure if GRIV has posted his any place but I know they are on his Facebook page.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*money*

Thanks, I think y'all just saved me some long term setup money.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That thing is a great idea...but like Jay said....not sturdy. You stick a rod on there with some weight on it and that thing is going to go to pieces.
> 
> I used to like my rod down there also....but I used to use a Vibracheck coupler....I shouldn't have sold the ones I had because nobody else makes one that is worth a damn in comparison for mounting on the side of the riser..... But with the B-Stingers I get a better feel mounting to the front or rear stab holes then down low.
> 
> ...



All you have to do is replace the 2 original bolts with 1 longer bolts, and a lock washer, and they can be made rock solid.

Dead center also makes a riser mount system, but it looks kinda pricey.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

pics Hornet, pics!!! Do I need one of these. I tried a Doinker single offset mount, but opted for my billy bar mounted on the rear of the bow. Maybe I don't need one??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

archerpap said:


> pics Hornet, pics!!! Do I need one of these. I tried a Doinker single offset mount, but opted for my billy bar mounted on the rear of the bow. Maybe I don't need one??


You all are killing me.....what am I the pic guy....oh wait....never mind 

I don't have any pics because I don't have mine yet.....but I know were some are let me see if I can find some to post.

I am just using a bill bar also....the Doinker one wouldn't hold still for me. It works fine and I could use it forever and be happy. But it isn't really were I want it so I am changing.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hope my man GRIV doesn't KILL me.....I jacked his pics. :zip:


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i cant wait to get mine..should be here either friday or saturday along with a new set of bars.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Can you order one from the b stinger website ?


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hope my man GRIV doesn't KILL me.....I jacked his pics. :zip:


yeah i saw them at 12 point in atlanta they are rock solid


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

is that a sims stabilizer enhancer on the end of those stabs?


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

pseshooter300 said:


> is that a sims stabilizer enhancer on the end of those stabs?


 Yes they are Sims Enhancer the as i have on the end off my B-Stinger


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanx Hornet. Now, where do I get one?


----------



## Bow Kill (Feb 19, 2008)

archerpap said:


> Thanx Hornet. Now, where do I get one?


You can get them from Spot Hogg.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I got mine in yesterday. It is black. It is a ton sturdier than the Doinker mount.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*?*

Did you get it from B-Stinger? Do you know how much they are? How long did it take to get it? Thnx. Jay.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*received off set mounts yet?*

Sure wish mine would get here. Has anyone else gotten their off set mount in?


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

*got mine*

Got mine in black 2 days ago. I current am shooting with two side bars (on the bstinger v bar) and I love it. Ok - I got a blacked set of doinker elites with my VE some 6 months ago and loved them and was skeptical as hell about BStinger but tried them out. 

I have spent two days with them, my av score went up, and the bow at holding and release feels very good. I have 8 oz on each side bar (total 16 oz) and 6 oz on the front. 

Will play around with the single side bar once we get past the indooor league season --


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i got my new bars and the adjustable side bar bracket in black. it is sweet and as solid as a rock.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Glad*



Twinsfan said:


> i got my new bars and the adjustable side bar bracket in black. it is sweet and as solid as a rock.


That's good to hear. Sure do wish mine would arrive.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Talked with jeff yesterday and mine is in the mail this week


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Good*



X Hunter said:


> Talked with jeff yesterday and mine is in the mail this week


Maybe mine is in the mail behind yours:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mine should be here tomorrow or Fri.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I want one!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So order one


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I thought maybe you would let me try yours on Sunday at LAS...LOL!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't take things off the bow....sticks yes....mounted stuff.....

OH HEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLL no :chortle:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*More on the way*

Per Jeff, (RI MAX) they ran out. Another shipment expected in Monday:smile:


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

i didnt see these on the b stinger web site where are they on the website?


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

pseshooter300 said:


> i didnt see these on the b stinger web site where are they on the website?


me too.and i called spot hogg and they said they havnt got them yet.does anyone else carry them.


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm confused by the b-stinger revolution.

For 12" stabs they make a lot of sense. A LOT.

For Open class, let me speculate in my ignorance:

The XL bar looks exactly like the carbon bar that doinker uses...and Robinhood archery uses the same carbon bar in their stabs.

I've been using a Shrewd bar, which is light and thin and VERY stiff.

So...you just unscrew that 5/16" "doinker" from the front and put on the weight(s) of your choice and it's pretty much the same thing.

We're talking PRETTY MUCH the same thing.

Considering the record scores set in the past with all kinds of ineffectual setups, I'd like to hope that the quality of the average archer hasn't deteriorated to the point that stabilizer deflection charts will be needed to guage the effectiveness of this brand verses that brand. Is that really the EDGE we all seek? And IF they use the same carbon rods...

I'm from the era of Levis vs Guess Jeans. Denim is denim. But the patch made all the difference, didn't it?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pseshooter300 said:


> i didnt see these on the b stinger web site where are they on the website?





hoyt88 said:


> me too.and i called spot hogg and they said they havnt got them yet.does anyone else carry them.


That's because they aren't on the website yet.....the ones that are shipping now are the FIRST big shipment of them to go out. Up until a few weeks ago the ones that were seen or talked about were pretty much prototypes. 

LAS might have some in.......but the best thing to do may be to CALL B-Stinger.....Jeff will take care of ya


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DariusXV said:


> I'm confused by the b-stinger revolution.
> 
> For 12" stabs they make a lot of sense. A LOT.
> 
> ...


You are correct on the 12" and shorter ones......

Just like denim.....stabs aren't pretty much the same.....:wink:

The B-Stingers only look like they use the same carbon as Doinker, Robin Hood and Shrewd in pictures....and like they say....looks can be deceiving :wink:

None of those rods come CLOSE to the same stiffness as the XL let alone the Premier. I have shot all 3 of the rods you mentioned and owned both B-Stingers....plus the Shrewd. 

I can break a Robin Hood stab by flexing it with my hands....could probably break a Doinker.....and I know I could break a Shrewd. In order of stiffness if you had all 3 in 30"....it would be Doinker, RH and then Shrewd....The Shrewd bars are probably the least stiff of all the rods I have owned in the past 10 years 

You can't bend an XL or Premier bar trying to flex it over your knee

The new Doinkers are stiffer then the old ones.....how much I am not sure as I haven't had one in my hands yet....but I know what carbon they are using....and it isn't a stiffer then the carbon used to make the Nano's I shoot for field  It isn't CLOSE to the same stiffness that B-Stinger uses for their rods. :nono:


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Good response. I appreciate that.

I did notice that the shrewd stab wasn't as stiff as the doinker and robinhood.

So, in essence, what people are paying for is "x" amount more stiffness at a slight sacrifice to overall weight of stabilizer? 

Is there a tradeoff somewhere between a stab that weighs 5oz at 30 and one that is 7oz at 30 (but SUPER stiff)?

I guess what I'm really trying to understand is how the stiffness justifies an almost 50-100% price markup in the Open class stabs?

Was the first 1400 shot with inferior equipment or does hard work overcome the material deficiencies?

I'm not trying to start a bash...just trying to work this all out.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DariusXV said:


> Good response. I appreciate that.
> 
> I did notice that the shrewd stab wasn't as stiff as the doinker and robinhood.
> 
> ...


Your actually not trading anything weight wise.....the Premier bar is SUPER light along with being the stiffest rod on the market. You don't want a heavy rod....you want the rod light so you can put the weight were it should be.....on the end of the rod  

The first and most 1400s were shot with....well inferior equipment. But just that doesn't mean that you can't shoot with other equipment just as well. If you can't shoot a 1400 with a Doinker....you aren't gonna shoot one with a B-Stinger :wink:

as for the price.....the price difference isn't that much if you really compare it to what was considered the best...the Doinker Elite.

A Doinker Elite rod with side rods is going to cost you $250.....a B-Stinger XL with a side rod is going to cost you $245.  The Elite bar will be another $50.

But you are also buying a better rod......kind of like going from ACCs to X10s .

Your buying better stuff...it is going to cost more. Comparing a Shrewd to a Premier bar....is like comparing CE Maximas to Nano Pros.....much better carbon is going to cost more.

everyone always is in aw of the price of the Premier bar......but we have no problem dropping $300 for a sight that won't help your shooting at all :wink:


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks!  Much appreciated.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

:darkbeer:


all I know is I should have a new present tomorrow


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

DariusXV said:


> I'm confused by the b-stinger revolution.
> 
> For 12" stabs they make a lot of sense. A LOT.
> 
> ...


You couldn't be futher off here shrewd's are by far the "floppiest" stabs out... But like all the others we can explain and explain but you never get it until you screw one on and let it speak for itself.... Thats the only way I would have believed it and thats what it took....


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

read a little further down.


----------



## Bow Kill (Feb 19, 2008)

hoyt88 said:


> me too.and i called spot hogg and they said they havnt got them yet.does anyone else carry them.


I got 4 of them from Spot Hogg yesterday (had them on order for a few weeks). Would of had them quicker but shipping this time of the year is slowwwww. 

Very well built!!!


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

I saw my credit card was charged on the 5th so my two should be here today or tomorrow I'm hoping. Now if my pre-Thanksgiving CE would ever get here.. :doh:


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

I called spott hogg, las and b stinger yesterday. ALL O/S. I put a couple on order at b stinger. He said probably 7-10 days.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

StevenS said:


> I called spott hogg, las and b stinger yesterday. ALL O/S. I put a couple on order at b stinger. He said probably 7-10 days.


Yep....I talked to Blair on Wed. He was running around like a chicken with his head cut off. 

Stuff is going out the door faster then they can build....it's ridiculous....in a good way :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Oh yeah....and I just got mine about 20 mins ago 

Good lord is this thing sturdy....this is by far the stiffest mount ever made for archery. The one I was using....is like a piece of plastic in comparison


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh yeah....and I just got mine about 20 mins ago
> 
> Good lord is this thing sturdy....this is by far the stiffest mount ever made for archery. The one I was using....is like a piece of plastic in comparison


I just recieved a package from the stablizer company..... I wonder what it could be????:shade:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> ...You can't bend an XL or Premier bar trying to flex it over your knee...


Is that a double dog dare? Who'll cover replacement costs if I can do it?


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh yeah....and I just got mine about 20 mins ago
> 
> Good lord is this thing sturdy....this is by far the stiffest mount ever made for archery. The one I was using....is like a piece of plastic in comparison





X Hunter said:


> I just recieved a package from the stablizer company..... I wonder what it could be????:shade:


WooHoo!! I just got mine too! This is solid!! Great job B Stinger!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bobmuley said:


> Is that a double dog dare? Who'll cover replacement costs if I can do it?


Yep I dare you....and no I don't pay for replacement


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

It still isn't making a lot of sense to me.

If a person can shoot a 1400 or over with a defective or inferior product consistantly...then it has to be something more than the stiffness of the stab.

I love new toys. And If I shot in the bowhunter class, B-Stinger makes a lot of sense.

Help me out here, but is it possible that in the open class there is the slightest possibility of diminishing returns?

And the guys who are seeing the miracle at 20 yards...whew boy. Can you imagine how much more a 90 meter shot would be?

I have some nano pros. The XRs are pretty darn good and if you can tell the difference in a measurable amount...I'd love to know how.

Sorry...this probably isn't the venue and I'd be happy to take it to PM or drop it if no one wants to explain to me what I'm not understanding.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't understand what your having a problem understanding?

The stiffer lighter rod...flexes less...and just like the short rod allows you to put more weight on the end of the rod without it flexing and bobbling all over the place affecting the shot....do you like a smaller float? Closer misses?

No a 1400 shooter doesn't hold all over the place even with another rod....but if your float goes from say a 4" circle to a 2" circle isn't that better? Watch the video of Reo vs Liam on YouTube...look at the difference in there targets...yes Reo is a GREAT shooter....but so is Liam :wink:

There are no diminishing returns in the FS class....the long rods work for the same reasons that the short ones do. Most people just don't need as much weight as you would on the short rod. The longer the rod your using....the less weight the avg person is going to need. Most people can't hold up more then 6 oz.

Now as for the 1400 shooters....first I wouldn't worry about what they are doing or seeing 99% of people shooting can't shoot a 1400 anyway....and those 1400 shooters don't see the same benefits because they hold different then you or I. They see benefits in other ways. 

But I would say that at least half of the people that are shooting 1400s or have shot them in the past couple years....are now shooting B-Stingers :wink:

There is days of reading on the B-Stinger....do search for the thread I started on the new rods in the Gen Forum....plenty of info in there that should get rid of all your confusion


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Some quick pics of the new mount......

I will get better ones later


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thanks for pics*

Was wondering what it looked like. Now I know. Should get mine this coming week.


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

So they mount on the back then not the front? Confused now, are they 1/4 drilled?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Mine mounts on the back....cuz that's were I prefer it to mount. I hate them mounted to the front. Always have and always will. No more QDs for me 

Put it were you want it.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Some quick pics of the new mount......
> 
> I will get better ones later


Those are some sexy strings (sorry for the hi-jack Blair  )


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

Got mine today


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Still waiting*

Glad to see people are getting their's in. I'm still waiting. Gives me hope mine will arrive soon.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Blair will tell you that for a top tier shooter like, say, Reo, his scores may not improve more than a point (or not at all) on a great shooting day. The difference is when Reo is having a "not so good" day!! If it saves him 2-3 points (or lately, even ONE point!), it is more than worth the money!! Like Hornet said, you really just have to screw one onto your bow!! Just as an example, I have a friend that is in his late 60's and shakes quite a bit while trying to hold on the dot. He also shoots fingers!! He had pretty much given up on ever being able to hold more than a few seconds and he was POSITIVE that the B-Stinger could NOT make a difference! Well, he put one on his bow and he was speechless!! Which is hardly EVER the case!!:teeth: He can't believe how much of difference there is in his sight picture. He stated that his dot just seems to STOP in the yellow, and it stays there!! This is a vast improvement for him!! And remember, the lighter and stiffer the bar is at a given weight, the more weight you can add to the end of the bar...where it is needed!! 

Give them a try! If you don't feel they are worth EVERY penny you've spent on them, I promise....you will have NO problem selling them on AT!!!



DariusXV said:


> It still isn't making a lot of sense to me.
> 
> If a person can shoot a 1400 or over with a defective or inferior product consistantly...then it has to be something more than the stiffness of the stab.
> 
> ...


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Blair will tell you that for a top tier shooter like, say, Reo, his scores may not improve more than a point (or not at all) on a great shooting day. The difference is when Reo is having a "not so good" day!! If it saves him 2-3 points (or lately, even ONE point!), it is more than worth the money!! Like Hornet said, you really just have to screw one onto your bow!! Just as an example, I have a friend that is in his late 60's and shakes quite a bit while trying to hold on the dot. He also shoots fingers!! He had pretty much given up on ever being able to hold more than a few seconds and he was POSITIVE that the B-Stinger could NOT make a difference! Well, he put one on his bow and he was speechless!! Which is hardly EVER the case!!:teeth: He can't believe how much of difference there is in his sight picture. He stated that his dot just seems to STOP in the yellow, and it stays there!! This is a vast improvement for him!! And remember, the lighter and stiffer the bar is at a given weight, the more weight you can add to the end of the bar...where it is needed!!
> 
> Give them a try! If you don't feel they are worth EVERY penny you've spent on them, I promise....you will have NO problem selling them on AT!!!


Jesus, would you and Hornet quit trying to get everybody to buy a damn B-Stinger.  Your messing with my competitive advantage.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Swerve....if you had an advantage before you'll still have it :wink: but I hear ya....I had a :doh: moment myself a few months ago 

StevenS....try mounting it in the rear grip hole like I did. You will need a different screw...but man oh man . You also get a more solid connection on the front bar and don't need a QD. The way you have yours you can never take it apart :doh:

But that does look sweet


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

yeah it does LOL, i know what you mean i didnt have any 1/4-20 bolts around the other day, just the small studs. So i grabbed some at work today, i'm gonna try mounting it there too.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Up until recently I refused to mount them on the front after I started mounting them on the rear hole or on the lower holes on the side of the riser.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*screw*

Does the off set mount not come with a screw to connect it to my bow? Just wondering if I'll have to puchase that separately.
Thanks.


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

Well i tried it last night and wow what a difference.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

DariusXV said:


> It still isn't making a lot of sense to me.
> 
> If a person can shoot a 1400 or over with a defective or inferior product consistantly...then it has to be something more than the stiffness of the stab.
> 
> ...


 DariusXV I for one am glad you brought up these questions, I am sure there is alot of archers out there with the same questions and concerns. Getting down to the nitty gritty is it just another Fad, or fan boy, trying to get another free product out of promotion, or is there really something to the product that actually does make it better or inhance the shooters ability, to get better performance and results.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Does the off set mount not come with a screw to connect it to my bow? Just wondering if I'll have to puchase that separately.
> Thanks.


No they don't. I am pretty sure most don't. If your mounting it on the front a screw will do nothing for you anyway.....you need a QD or an eyebolt or all your going to have is a mount and a siderod on your bow :wink:

Even if it did come with a bolt you wouldn't be able to use it in the rear hole on the Hoyt Elite risers :wink:


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

To clarify , the rear hole on the hoyt elite riser is 1/4-20 threads. The front is 5/16-24. Sooo, you need a 1/4-20 bolt and some washers to mount it on the back of the bow. What I did was got a 1/4 bolt, a flat washer and I use a nylon washer between my bow and the mount (to not scratch it). If you need one I can send one to you, I work a building supply company we have all those things here.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

viperarcher said:


> DariusXV I for one am glad you brought up these questions, I am sure there is alot of archers out there with the same questions and concerns. Getting down to the nitty gritty is it just another Fad, or fan boy, trying to get another free product out of promotion, or is there really something to the product that actually does make it better or inhance the shooters ability, to get better performance and results.


Are you people really serious? This is getting kind of funny and sad all at the same time.....it truly is. 

Are you just not understanding stabs, why they work, why people are switching, and the massive list of shooters who are switching...and winning? Are you not reading any of the info that is out there....again for the record this isn't a fanboy thing or people looking for free stuff...granted there are always fanboys:wink: no fanboy is gonna get free stuff that is really worth a darn :wink:.....little Joe nobody that says nothing but "B-stingers are the best" is gonna pay for his stuff just like everyone else....

Reo and Jesse and countless others have gone on record stating that they paid for their bars and actually showed up at major shoots with them with Blair not even knowing they had a bar....there are tons of top level Pros and shooters that had contracts with other companies....some of them leaving contracts that paid them thousands of dollars a year to shoot a B-Stinger and get NOTHING. Others switched in the middle of major shoots or days before major shoots....or after they won major shoots with other gear...and they all paid for their bars. 

The first bar I shot....I had on loan from a good friend before the XL was even released to the public. So I have been a very loud voice for them since before anyone but a handful of people in the world knew they even existed. I knew within' 2 arrows that I had never had a stab this good before....and I have probably shot more stabs then the avg 10 shooters have combined. 

Fad....I would say that Doinker, Posten and Bernie would be better people to ask that question to since they are all now trying to copy the XL bars :zip:

If your skeptical....keep your money in your pocket.....the rest of us will gladly shoot the best stabs on the market. 
There are so many people that THINK they know how sponsors and companies in archery work when they have no clue.....just because little Joe Wannabe has a pro staff sig on AT doesn't mean he is really on a pro staff or knows what he is talking about....those are your fanboys. 

FOBs are a fad....custom wraps are a fad...a fancy stab to match your bow is a fad....string tammers are a fad....

A B-Stinger is a stabilizer built to do what a stabilizer is meant to do....help you hit what your shooting at.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Word on the street in the UK is that after being beaten by Reo in the FITA worlds Liam Grimwood is trying some B Stingers.

How true this is I can't be sure, as I don't know Liam or shoot FITA but I can see why he would want to try them.

Shrewds have been my favourite bars but then I shoot 26-29 inch bars so I get less flex than the really long bars. I have an 18 inch 8oz XL bar that I got 2nd hand from a friend who has lost heart in archery and I am a convert now.

Next bars for me 33 inch XL Premier despite how Doinker and a few others have started to wake up.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thanks*



Brown Hornet said:


> No they don't. I am pretty sure most don't. If your mounting it on the front a screw will do nothing for you anyway.....you need a QD or an eyebolt or all your going to have is a mount and a siderod on your bow :wink:
> 
> Even if it did come with a bolt you wouldn't be able to use it in the rear hole on the Hoyt Elite risers :wink:





StevenS said:


> To clarify , the rear hole on the hoyt elite riser is 1/4-20 threads. The front is 5/16-24. Sooo, you need a 1/4-20 bolt and some washers to mount it on the back of the bow. What I did was got a 1/4 bolt, a flat washer and I use a nylon washer between my bow and the mount (to not scratch it). If you need one I can send one to you, I work a building supply company we have all those things here.


This is the first time I've set up a side mount and bar so thanks for the help and pics. 

StevenS-Thanks for your offer. I'll wait for it to arrive and let you know from there.

BTW: I'm shooting a Mathews:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Limey said:


> Word on the street in the UK is that after being beaten by Reo in the FITA worlds Liam Grimwood is trying some B Stingers.
> 
> How true this is I can't be sure, as I don't know Liam or shoot FITA but I can see why he would want to try them.
> .


That isn't a rumor....:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> This is the first time I've set up a side mount and bar so thanks for the help and pics.
> 
> StevenS-Thanks for your offer. I'll wait for it to arrive and let you know from there.
> 
> BTW: I'm shooting a Mathews:wink:


No need to wait for anything....your talking about screws...your bow takes the same screw in the front and the back of the riser. I used to shoot the same bow. :wink:

For the back you need a screw...for the front you need a quick disconnect or an eyebolt...otherwise you will have to hope you get your mount in the same place every time....and yes it matters. 

Screws cost about $1 for a pack at the hardware store.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Fad....I would say that Doinker, Posten and Bernie would be better people to ask that question to since they are all now trying to copy the XL bars :zip:
> 
> .


Easy now..don't ya know that BP has already had em..and even more stiffer than the BS....Funny how some post just seem to just vanish huh......

What I do know is that my bud 3rdPlace was saying it was pretty much hype UNTIL he got his hands on one at the IFAA in South Florida recently..He came home and ordered a set and says it's "freaky" how the thing holds...And believe me,he ain't one for gimmicks..


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Darius,

This may or may not help your understanding. First, allow me to state that I am by no means capable (yet) of shooting a 1400. That being said, after reading about the science behind the Stingers for about a year, I did pick up an XL at outdoor nationals. I also have to state that at the time I was shooting with a really smashed up shoulder and was having a heck of a time with the pain caused by the after shot bow sway and occillations—this with a Doinker Elite up front.:mg:

After I had a chance to shoot the Stinger for a while and get the weight sets balanced for my shoulder, and my personal shooting style, I saw a marked decrease in the amount of bow sway and pain—to the point that I was able to postpone surgery and complete the outdoor season. As an added bonus, I also saw my scores increase by 5-7 points, something I was not even expecting with my shoulder as bad as it was.

Now since I had the surgery and have just started shooting, I’m again relying on the Stinger’s ability to quickly stop the excess bow movement and have been able to shoot for the past 3 weeks without once torquing or causing any discomfort to my shoulder. My surgeon is amazed how quickly I have been able to return to shooting (I'm only 13 weeks post op). I have no doubt that with any other stab on the bow I would have had to go back to popping pills and such just to finish a round if I was even able to shoot at all yet. 

My explaination may not be scientifically based, but I have very real and irrefutable evidence that this stabilizer really does what a stabilizer is supposed to do. 

Will it miraculously turn me into an instant PRO? No way!! But it did keep me in the game and is continuing to be a huge asset as I make my return into competitive archery. In a word....PRICELESS :smile: 




DariusXV said:


> It still isn't making a lot of sense to me.
> 
> If a person can shoot a 1400 or over with a defective or inferior product consistantly...then it has to be something more than the stiffness of the stab.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

keb73 said:


> Easy now..don't ya know that BP has already had em..and even more stiffer than the BS....Funny how some post just seem to just vanish huh......
> 
> What I do know is that my bud 3rdPlace was saying it was pretty much hype UNTIL he got his hands on one at the IFAA in South Florida recently..He came home and ordered a set and says it's "freaky" how the thing holds...And believe me,he ain't one for gimmicks..


:chortle: all you have to do is look at who is doing the talking on the new rods....that alone will tell you it isn't hype. Nothing works for everyone....so there will be some people that don't like them. Then you have people that flat out can't shoot that are looking for that magic thing to make them go from a 500 shooter to a 540 shooter...or from a 280 w/30Xs to a 55+X round....they will sell theirs :wink:

But there are no bars for sale other then people upgrading....minus a couple here and there. And the XL has been available for a year 

As for BP....he reminds me of the magic elixer guys from back in the day.....:chortle: if his rods were so stiff and great before why did you copy B-Stinger now....almost to a T :doh:

Heck I can make a metal stab stiffer then a Premier bar....doesn't mean it is going to be a better rod :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thanks*



Brown Hornet said:


> No need to wait for anything....your talking about screws...your bow takes the same screw in the front and the back of the riser. I used to shoot the same bow. :wink:
> 
> For the back you need a screw...for the front you need a quick disconnect or an eyebolt...otherwise you will have to hope you get your mount in the same place every time....and yes it matters.
> 
> Screws cost about $1 for a pack at the hardware store.


I already have a QD on the front so I'll make a trip to the hardware store and get some screws. Want to be ready when the mount arrives


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

I have about 4 different stabs (Beiter, Doinker A-Bomb, Shrewd, and Doinker Quad).

Each was sufficiently stiff enough to handle 3-12 ozs out front without bending during the aiming cycle of the shot.

I think it is awesome you guys are getting such measurable results with one additional item. 

Personally, I saw a measurable amount of improvement from getting my drawlength correct and practicing 4-6 hours a day. 

Given the scores of the past, with inferior equipment, I don't think it is out of place to not be entirely won over by this new revolution. Forgive me for not simply being silent in my dissention, but if this product does what it says there should be no fear of questions.

I've seen too many talented archers switch from one manufacturer to another in the past 3 years and still shoot the same scores to believe that this game is about anything other than hard work and wise training in both body and mind.

It's crazy, but I still think quality arrows outweigh stabs anyday. If you can see a major difference in stiffness of a stab at 20 yards affect your sight, wow. That is some major shaking going on to wobble what was already a pretty stiff stab. MAJOR shaking. Did I say MAJOR?  

I have seen that a good solid connection between the stab and the bow does wonders for stability. Maybe they made a longer, stiffer screw?


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

thevoice of dissention is so refreshing coming from a person who admitedly doesnt own the product. No one is saying practice is being replaced by a stabilizer, and I am sure that no one said a stabilizer out weighs quality arrows. Those were your two main arguements correct? I can tell you that my experience with this stab. is that it didnt make my sight picture any steadier but it did tighen group and improve scores. It could be that I just found the groove and it isnt the stabilizer (but I doubt I improved my scores as much and got as consitent as I have become all of a sudden). You are correct that the top shooters can shoot great scores with out this stab. but if they feel it gives them an edge, or gives them an extra half inch on the field course then so be it. 

My point in this rant is that why are you dogging these guys in your cynical tone, because they are excited about a quality product. Even if it doesnt do everything they say it obviously gives them more confidence which is a big part of shooting well. 

Don't be part of the silent dissention thats fine but this post of yours was totally uncalled for. No one asked for your opinion in this thread. If you want to bash bstingers start your own thread.


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Uh, I don't think I bashed anyone's product.

I think b-stingers stabilize just as well as any other stabilizer.

Honestly, I like where I posted. Maybe someone else can make a bashing thread.

I was just asking questions and now I'm being asked, somewhat impolitely, to stop.

What are you afraid of?


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

The only question you asked was if they made the screw longer.

what am I afraid of? let me think.... nothing!

I was alot more polite than you were in your post.

But I do owe you an apology you werent bashing the product you were complaining about the people being excited about it. and telling them to practice more! amd I correct?
I also see where you wrote that if the stabilizer made someone hold steadier enough to notice at 20 yds then there is a MAJOR shaking issue. my question for you is how do you know what another person can percieve?
If you have any other questions please ask away!!!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

DariusXV said:


> Uh, I don't think I bashed anyone's product.
> 
> I think b-stingers stabilize just as well as any other stabilizer.
> 
> ...


DariusXV, Keep asking questions, if you don't ask question, or seek more knowledge then how do you learn?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Debate is good, but... please keep it respectable towards our fellow members.. :yo:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DariusXV said:


> I have about 4 different stabs (Beiter, Doinker A-Bomb, Shrewd, and Doinker Quad).
> 
> Each was sufficiently stiff enough to handle 3-12 ozs out front without bending during the aiming cycle of the shot.
> 
> ...


Ok here we go once more...:doh:

First I couldn't really care any less if you guys doubt what the stab is or what people say....doesn't bother me. I find it pretty amusing....not because you or anyone else has tried the bars and like what you have better....but pretty much just because you are skeptical of what the best archers in the world are saying and doing and the 1000s of people that have been blown away by the bars....

As for the bars you have....I have owned them all but the Doinker and I have seen plenty and put plenty of arrows through my bow with one on. They all flex....PERIOD. Yes the support the weight. They aren't going to bend all the way over but if your think any of those don't flex at all or support the weight like a B-stinger does....your seriously mistaken. Look at pics of rigs with those bars and you can see the flex....heck rest your bow on the stab on the ground in a pro pod and you can see the flex. It isn't there with the B-Stinger. 

Of course you saw a difference in your scores with the correct draw....duh....I would hope you would shoot better with the correct draw :zip: as for practicing 4-6 hours a day....sweet...I practice about 4-6 hours a month if that :chortle:

You need to get the tiresome "inferior equipment" comments down the road....nobody is saying that. The equipment is bad or that you can't shoot good scores with it...that's just stupid. But your logic is pretty....well dumb IMO...don't take offense at that :wink: that's like saying because you shot good scores with an old 1980 Stan that the new Scott can't be better because others shot good scores with "inferior equipment". 

The old FITA WR of 1414 was shot with a Martin Scepter....does that mean the CE can't be a better bow because the WR hasn't been broken with it.....by your way of thinking you would say that is true and everyone in archery but Terry Martin would tell you your wrong. 

Yes people change equipment....changing to a more solid sight....does NOTHING. Changing to a release that better fits your hand and shooting style is important to the shooter. But it doesn't matter which you choose. Only the minions care what anyone else is shooting. :wink: hell a good arrow doesn't make that big of a difference from brand to brand. Your not going to shoot in the 555 range with Nano Pros and 540s with X10s or vice versa....

Practice and hard work....yes it helps....but those at the top practice a lot less then you think....ask Jesse how many times he shot his bow last year....or between The Dakota Classic and Outdoor Nats....:wink:

As for your comments about shaking and wobbling....those comments alone tell me that you really don't know anything about stabs and weight and getting a better sight picture. If your sight doesn't move and or wobble at all then your a rare breed....but something must be off some place because you hold better then Jesse, Dave, Reo, Braden and all the other guys but aren't beating them. 

Sorry I just find it funny as hell that you think you can't get a better hold...and that someone like Levi Morgan would switch from Shrewd to a Stinger and see a difference and you won't. 

Again shoot what you want....but don't be blind or just assume that we are bsing or blowing smoke....that I find offensive.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep I dare you....and no I don't pay for replacement




Uncle.:zip:


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Try not to get too offended, there's no reason for any emotion over this.

You're attempting to sell a product and a dream.

I'm attempting to sell the fact that it might be an overpriced placebo.

Neither of us has hard facts.

It's all faith and money.

Something new will come along shortly to distract and improve our archery.

So the wheel turns.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

DariusXV said:


> Try not to get too offended, there's no reason for any emotion over this.
> 
> You're attempting to sell a product and a dream.
> 
> ...


now there is a statement I can accept! sounds like neither of us is buying what the other is selling!:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You two are not getting this.....

Nobody is selling any damn thing.....I don't own, work for or shoot for B-Stinger. I SHOOT a B-Stinger. 

If you think it's a gimmick or a fad....then guess what....do as I said earlier and keep your money in your pocket.....

Or....shoot one and come to your own conclusion...at least then your opinion on the bars would actually be VALID.....but at this point your just hating and talking out you:zip: 

Which pretty much what your accusing B-Stingers of....

So again if your happy with your Shrewd...or whatever your shooting. Go shoot it and stop blowing smoke in this thread.


----------



## japple (Oct 3, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> You two are not getting this.....
> 
> Nobody is selling any damn thing.....I don't own, work for or shoot for B-Stinger. I SHOOT a B-Stinger.
> 
> ...


Hey hornet I shoot one too! and I love it.
Honestly I didnt want to argue with him about it and that was the easiest way for me to respond with out arguing. 
I agree with you about the advantages of the stingers and was convinced by a freind letting me shoot his.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Brown Hornet why not let Dariusxv try a set of B stinger bars and then give us his honest opinion, see if he jumps on the band wagon, Starts telling us how great they are.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*B-Stingers are all the talk here at LAS this weekend and will be put to the test!!!!

The shooting line will tell the tale.....

GOOD LUCK B-STINGER Shooters!!!!*

.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

viperarcher said:


> Brown Hornet why not let Dariusxv try a set of B stinger bars and then give us his honest opinion, see if he jumps on the band wagon, Starts telling us how great they are.


again....I do not OWN or WORK for B-Stinger......I don't have bars laying around to send people to try and I am sure not sending mine to him. If he is some place that I am at he or anyone else is more then welcome to try my rod......

I had let roughly 100 people try my rod from LAS in 09 thru Aug......2 people haven't bought them.....one was a guy who isn't shooting much now.....and the other was a guy who can't afford air to breathe right now...... everyone that shot my bar at LAS this weekend.....or demoed one....left LAS with one. :wink:


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

hi brown hornet joseph homan here i picked up a set of b-stingers and love them . thanks joseph ms.luckys winner 2010


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

solocams said:


> hi brown hornet joseph homan here i picked up a set of b-stingers and love them . thanks joseph ms.luckys winner 2010


Hey Joe, congrats on the Ms. Lucky's CD win. Make sure you play with your weight set up on your Stingers. I've had mine for about 2 months, and still mess around with it, and even some tiller changes to see if it gets any better. I messed around with it today, and eventually ended up back where I started, and to make matters even worse, I shot a score. Yesterday in leagues I pulled out a 599/49, but today shot a 600/56. Talk about a kick in the face from the crappy score at LAS. That tied my PB. 28X each half. Maybe next year I can mail my target in....LOL. I also noticed a difference in the quick disconnect I got(now using a Stinger), and wish I would have seen Greg or Blair sooner to get an offset mount. Now I gotta wait a few days for LAS to get them, or see if Blair has any when he gets back home. Got any questions about them, don't be afraid to ask...lots of guys on here will help you out!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

solocams said:


> hi brown hornet joseph homan here i picked up a set of b-stingers and love them . thanks joseph ms.luckys winner 2010


Good shooting on Sat night....that was a good chunk of cash you took home 

it was nice talking to you and your buddies yesterday before we left. :wink: if you need any tips or help setting the bar up let me know


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

thanks guys bob ill see you saturday at bloomsburg . and thanks joseph


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I know the Bee-Stingers you all are batting around are the Open Class (Dark side) ones. I on the other hand was given some good sound advice concerning the 12" Hunter Class Stingers and because of some excellent pointers and good results by many that shoot these. I bought one with the 11oz disk this past week end at LAS . Just to show what a great group of people there are here on A.T. Kent fixed me up with a 14 oz disk to try, and Brad(x-hunter and dark side shooter) even gave me some words of wisdom on the HC Stablizer.
I normally shoot around 50-55 x's in the 5 spot league with my Home-made stablizer, so I will see if I can gain a little x count ground by adding this Stinger to my BHFS set-up. 
Bee-Stinger needs to know the great sales job you all are doing for them. :thumbs_up


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

mag41vance said:


> I know the Bee-Stingers you all are batting around are the Open Class (Dark side) ones. I on the other hand was given some good sound advice concerning the 12" Hunter Class Stingers and because of some excellent pointers and good results by many that shoot these. I bought one with the 11oz disk this past week end at LAS . Just to show what a great group of people there are here on A.T. Kent fixed me up with a 14 oz disk to try, and Brad(x-hunter and dark side shooter) even gave me some words of wisdom on the HC Stablizer.
> I normally shoot around 50-55 x's in the 5 spot league with my Home-made stablizer, so I will see if I can gain a little x count ground by adding this Stinger to my BHFS set-up.
> Bee-Stinger needs to know the great sales job you all are doing for them. :thumbs_up


What was the great advice?


----------

